

Lean Domain Search: Two Weeks After the HackerNews Launch - matt1
http://www.mattmazur.com/2012/01/lean-domain-search-two-weeks-after-the-hackernews-launch/

======
bgraves
Interesting recap and I was glad that you mentioned Mixpanel since I didn't
think Google Analytics was capable of capture stats like Avg. Searches per
User.

Feedback:

* The green on black is very harsh to my eyes. Have you considered alternate color schemes?

* Add social network profile availability to the results. This isn't something that other domain name search services offer, and could attract people wanting to know if their startup name is available on Twitter, Facebook, etc.

* Add search traffic from the Google Adwords API for my favorited search terms.

~~~
larrydag
I agree with the sentiment of the green on black. It does look harsh and 90's
stylish web 1.0. I would suggest doing A/B testing on some color schemas. For
ideas on color to test I would suggest looking at some domain name search
competitors or other list search type sites to see schemas they use.

~~~
matt1
Thanks -- I'll set up some A/B tests and see how it goes.

~~~
larrydag
Let me know if you need assistance with that

------
SteveJS
Great idea. It's bookmarked now.

One bit of feedback: It does not indicate if the base search term is a free
domain on it's own. I understand that is not the common case, but it does mean
a user needs to check that as well, outside your search.

~~~
matt1
I've been meaning to add this. Will do this week. Thanks!

------
corey
Hello Matt, I just want to say thanks for Lean Domain Search. A couple weeks
ago I was struggling to think of a domain name for a small project of mine and
then I saw your post. It helped me find a pretty good unregistered domain name
in just a couple minutes. Since I'm no very creative myself, this really took
a burden off my mind and helped me stay motivated.

Thanks!

~~~
matt1
That's perfect -- thank you!

------
nt_mark
Shameless self-promotion but as opposed to lean, how about beautiful domain
search courtesy of nametoolkit.com and Twitter Bootstrap?

------
patd
More searches could also mean that the results aren't great and users keep on
searching before giving up. Google is successful when you search less.

Isn't "the number of users buying a domain" the best metrics or at least "the
number of outgoing clicks to the registrars" ?

~~~
matt1
Yes and no -- it's difficult measuring how many domains are actually
registered because a lot of people do not use the registration links I
provide.

Affiliate revenue is a one metric, but I'm not sure that completely reflects
the quality either. I'm not sure it's possible to look at one metric and get
the full picture.

------
spung
In your screenshot of the design changes, wouldn't it be preferable with the
registrar logos in the modal dialog?

~~~
matt1
Maybe -- I need to A/B test it at some point.

The trick is fitting all those logos in there while still keeping the dialog a
manageable size and designed well.

------
tstegart
Thanks for doing a post-mortem on the launch, they're always great to read.
Good luck with the new project.

~~~
matt1
No problem! I wish more folks did this too _especially_ the ones that don't do
well.

~~~
tstegart
I agree. They're like mini case studies on what to improve, what to strive
for, and what to avoid.

------
james-fend
Thanks for the data, pretty interesting. I was thinking of doing one myself
here in a few for Freelancify

~~~
tstegart
Please do, a lot of people find them immensely interesting and helpful.

